# PHX to Sedona - Good place to Stop for Groceries?



## skatie (May 1, 2010)

We have a timeshare week in Sedona and would like to stop at a large grocery store on our way from the Phoenix airport.  Is there something like a Super Target or Walmart (not familiar with the Western grocery chains!) just off the highway that we could pop into?  Thanks


----------



## Karen G (May 1, 2010)

skatie said:


> We have a timeshare week in Sedona and would like to stop at a large grocery store on our way from the Phoenix airport.  Is there something like a Super Target or Walmart (not familiar with the Western grocery chains!) just off the highway that we could pop into?  Thanks


There's no need to do your shopping in Phoenix. There are grocery stores in Sedona.  Here's one. There are a few others--just Google Sedona grocery stores. There is also a Safeway and several others.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 1, 2010)

There is new one that is a Whole Foods or Fresh Market type store that we liked - don't remember the name.  The other two are good, too, have shopped at both of them.


----------



## John Cummings (May 1, 2010)

I would buy my groceries in Sedona. There is really nothing between Phoenix and Sedona, We shopped at Safeway in Sedona.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 1, 2010)

To get to Sedona from the Phoenix Airport (Sky Harbor) you're going to go west on the I-10 for a short distance and then north on the I-17 most of the way to Sedona (abt 120 miles - recommend exit Camp Verde through Cottonwood).  

There's a Super WalMart in Anthem, which is on the far north end of Phoenix, just off the I-17 (near the outlet mall).  It's about 34 miles from the airport and from there, you have another 90 miles to get to Sedona.  If you are a Costco member, there is a Costco off the I-17 just south of the 101-loop (Yorkshire exit), which is approx. 20 miles from the airport.

I agree with other posters however. The Safeway, Bashes and New Frontiers are all great for grocery in Sedona proper.


----------



## Cathyb (May 1, 2010)

*why Camp Verde?*



BellaWyn said:


> To get to Sedona from the Phoenix Airport (Sky Harbor) you're going to go west on the I-10 for a short distance and then north on the I-17 most of the way to Sedona (abt 120 miles - recommend exit Camp Verde through Cottonwood).
> 
> There's a Super WalMart in Anthem, which is on the far north end of Phoenix, just off the I-17 (near the outlet mall).  It's about 34 miles from the airport and from there, you have another 90 miles to get to Sedona.  If you are a Costco member, there is a Costco off the I-17 just south of the 101-loop (Yorkshire exit), which is approx. 20 miles from the airport.
> 
> I agree with other posters however. The Safeway, Bashes and New Frontiers are all great for grocery in Sedona proper.



We will be heading to Sedona in October -- why exit in Camp Verde thru Cottonwood?  Also, is most of the construction finished between Phoenix and Sedona?  TIA


----------



## Red Rox (May 1, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We will be heading to Sedona in October -- why exit in Camp Verde thru Cottonwood?  Also, is most of the construction finished between Phoenix and Sedona?  TIA


The only reason to exit at Camp Verde would be to stop at Walmart in Cottonwood. I'll agree with the others though, exit at hwy 179 into Sedona and plan to buy your groceries locally. New Frontiers is the 'Whole Foods' style market. Basha's is the privately owned Arizona chain and Safeway generally has the lowest prices of the three (all in West Sedona). In VOC you'll find Webers IGA. All are full service grocery stores and all but New Frontiers also have full beer, wine and liquor inventories.


----------



## John Cummings (May 1, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We will be heading to Sedona in October -- why exit in Camp Verde thru Cottonwood?  Also, is most of the construction finished between Phoenix and Sedona?  TIA



The shortest and best way to Sedona is to go north on 17 and take 179 straight north to Sedona. It is shorter than going via Cottonwood.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 2, 2010)

It's hard to argue BEST but, the road from I-17 through VOC into Sedona is mostly two way. The part from VOC into Sedona is windy and frequented by trucks or-worse yet- touristas looking at all the scenery!   We spent a couple of hours when a small pick up truck went off the road and all traffic was stopped..  Also, since most people recommend this route, it has a tendency to be a little busier.  Most of the the time we are staying in West Sedona properties so we go through Cottonwood and enter Sedona from the South.  As RedRox says, there is a super Walmart in Cottonwood.  There is also a Denny's at the crossing in Cottonwood for the breakfast club- no such animal in Sedona-although the Coffee Pot does offer 101 omelettes and regular breakfast fare, too!


----------



## Michael (May 3, 2010)

*Not a Super Walmart in Anthem*

If memory serves, I don't think the Walmart in Anthem is a SuperWalmart.

- Michael


----------



## JEFF H (May 3, 2010)

Only When staying in West Sedona have I have found taking the Cottonwood exit
quicker than taking exit 179.  Even when staying a Sedona Sumitt my GPS showed taking the cottonwood exit instead of 179 would add a extra mile.
Problem I find with Exit 179 is the construction on the road into Sedona at the bridge can have delays. Traffic always seems heavier and some vistors just don't know how to use the turn-abouts and this can cause traffic to back-up.
In any case I always do my grocery shopping in West Sedona.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 3, 2010)

The AZ Highway Engineers must love round-a-bouts!  They sure added plenty on this highway construction.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 4, 2010)

Michael said:


> If memory serves, I don't think the Walmart in Anthem is a SuperWalmart.


It has  HUGE grocery.


----------

